# GJ had a seizure.



## BluMagic (Aug 10, 2008)

I was making GJ drink water and his breathing was improving nicely. Then he stopped moving his legs and was bobbing his head constantly. His pupils dilated and he'd seemed to lose his vision. I held him close to me when he started having a sezuire. Twitching and etc. Then he stopped breathing. 



I can't believe it. I feel so horrible. I feel like a monster. And I'm crying all over again.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, no. I am so sorry you lost George too.


RIP and binky free, Gracie and George .


----------



## BSAR (Aug 11, 2008)

That is horrible. I am so sorry that you lost both of your amazing bunnies. We are here for you.

RIP sweet bunnies, Gracie and George.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 11, 2008)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet big bunnies.



PS You are not a monster.


----------

